# Utilitario para copia de HD?

## TekNET

Se quizer efectuar um mirror de um HD, para ficar de backup, não vá inventar muito e depois algum corre mal, como é que deverei proceder?

Há aplicativos tipo GHOST? 

Command line é suficiente?

Obrigado

----------

## fernandotcl

Existem algumas ferramentas de backup. Eu pessoalmente recomendo Rsync para backups incrementais. O ideal seria ter um servidor de disco dedicado para backups, rodando em RAID redundante.

----------

## RuiP

 *TekNET wrote:*   

> Se quizer efectuar um mirror de um HD, para ficar de backup, não vá inventar muito e depois algum corre mal, como é que deverei proceder?
> 
> Obrigado

 

bem eu antigamento usava 2 HD e duplicava um com dd (é uma delícia o dd), mas era demorado e desperdiçava espaço e discos. 

Agora limito-me a duplicar partições com cp -av. Funciona às mil maravilhas! 

É excelente no gentoo pois se algo correr mal pode-se sempre repôr-se a versão ok... ou mudar o grub para iniciar na partição que se desejar (depois de se reajustar o fstab desta, claro).

----------

## TekNET

 *fernandotcl wrote:*   

> Existem algumas ferramentas de backup. Eu pessoalmente recomendo Rsync para backups incrementais. O ideal seria ter um servidor de disco dedicado para backups, rodando em RAID redundante.

 

Qual com a metodologia de RAID 5+1? E tinha-se um server a parte que só fazia backups? E como seria a reposição?

----------

## TekNET

 *RuiP wrote:*   

>  *TekNET wrote:*   Se quizer efectuar um mirror de um HD, para ficar de backup, não vá inventar muito e depois algum corre mal, como é que deverei proceder?
> 
> Obrigado 
> 
> bem eu antigamento usava 2 HD e duplicava um com dd (é uma delícia o dd), mas era demorado e desperdiçava espaço e discos. 
> ...

 

Os servidores que desejava fazer backup são os de MAIL, FIREWALL , DESENVOLVIMENTO e PRODUÇÃO, para a empresa o custo de uns disco de 120GB para cada maquina é justificavel.  

Desta forma se algum disco avariar teria sempre uma segurança.

----------

## nafre

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Backup

Este link é muito interessante, porem esta em ingles

----------

## fernandotcl

 *TekNET wrote:*   

>  *fernandotcl wrote:*   Existem algumas ferramentas de backup. Eu pessoalmente recomendo Rsync para backups incrementais. O ideal seria ter um servidor de disco dedicado para backups, rodando em RAID redundante. 
> 
> Qual com a metodologia de RAID 5+1?

 

Isso seria um pouco de paranoia com backups. Se não for nada extremamente crítico, recomendo 1+0.

 *TekNET wrote:*   

> E tinha-se um server a parte que só fazia backups? E como seria a reposição?

 

A idéia é um servidor de disco ligado à um No-Break, particionado com EXT3, orientado por scripts que usam Rsync pra fazer backups incrementais das várias máquinas, e talvez por mais scripts conferir md5sums, por exemplo. Isso me parece seguro o suficiente para a maioria dos casos.

----------

